# Draining coolant on Audi TT Mk2 2011 TFSI 2.0 litre



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

*Draining coolant on Audi TT Mk2 2011 TFSI 2.0 litre*

I want to drain and flush my coolant system, but I need some advice on how to locate the correct hose and release the coolant at the lowest point. I've looked at loads of diagrams but my car doesn't seem to be the same as any I've seen - so frustrating! I tried this today but after trying (and failing) to remove a wide short hose beneath the radiator, in order to access the lower radiator hose, the best I could do was to bleed off some coolant from the thin hose at the top of the radiator, so disappointed

I would love there to be a drain plug but I cant see one. I've added some radiator flush to the system to try to flush my heater core, which has produced a bit more heat through the vents, and I've topped up the fluid I drained with De-ionised water and a little G12++ to try to keep the antifreeze level Ok, and run the engine on a short journey during which the engine temp was where it should be in the centre.

I just want an easy way to do a series of drains and flushes so I can get the system really clean and refill with a correct G12++ mix. *Really need someone who can guide me - anyone?*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I haven't read it because I don't have a MK2, but this was in the MK2 KB where you will find lots of info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1911537
Hoggy.


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for jumping on this Hoggy. I've seen these links and posts, and they don't really help I'm afraid, none look like whats going on in my engine bay from top or underneath. And it seems like all the video ref for the MK2 is for a different engine/hose layout. It's like my car was designed to make it really difficult to drain the coolant.
Maybe I need to post some pictures of my set up and see if that helps?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, any hose removed on the lowest part of the rad should drain most of the coolant & a flush with a hose should dilute any that's left.
Hoggy


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy
I'm going to post a couple of pics to show what my scenario looks like


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try Asking your question in the mk2 section should get more help there


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Yellow TT - will do


----------

